# GSP wrestling practice video



## MattJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Absloutely sick. Those guys make that stuff look so easy!

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/2/1288956/gsp-and-nate-marquardt-wrestling#comments


----------



## K831 (Feb 4, 2010)

MattJ said:


> Absloutely sick. Those guys make that stuff look so easy!
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/2/1288956/gsp-and-nate-marquardt-wrestling#comments



Both guys are crazy athletic. A joy to watch. 

Here are a couple I like;

Some local AZ guys: http://www.purefight.org/videos/cov...arizona-combat-sports/154667-cb-bader-wrestle

Fedor and Mousasi if you haven't seen it;


----------



## MattJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing. Fedor.......amazing.


----------

